# 25th Annual Pescado Grande



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

Attached is information on the 25th Annual Pescado Grande! Come join us!

All proceeds go to The Harbor. There is an information on The Harbor also attached.


----------



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

*Just around the corner!!!!!*

Hey everyone, the Pescado Grande Fishing Tournament is just a few weeks away. The early entry deadline is June 24th @ $75 and late registration is $85. Come join the fun and support The Harbor Children's Alliance & Victim Center.


----------

